# Just [verb]



## Jgon

How is "Just [verb]" translated into Korean? E.g. "Just go [Don't worry]," "Just do [it] [It'll be fine]," etc.


----------



## Kross

I'd use 일단 for just. 

Just go (일단 가봐)
Just do it (일단 해봐.)


----------



## Jgon

감사합니다~


----------



## Jgon

Ah, by the way, is the construction always 일단 (conjugated verb)봐 ?


----------



## Environmentalist

I agree with Kross and I'll add something to what he gave you.
Interestingly (but maybe not surprisingly), the adverb 'just' in that context can be translated as many korean words such as 그냥, 일단, 막, 한번, 잠깐 and so forth.
You can say "그냥 해봐(Just do it)" and "그냥 가봐(Just go)."
I'm saying this because lots of people also use 그냥 and 한번 quite frequently.

Plus, when we text we even shorten those up. 그냥 -> 걍, 한번 -> 함.
Only when texting!!


----------



## Jgon

Thanks


----------

